# Dead.Island.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t307243-xdg3-jtag-relea...so-xbla-and-dlc has some on Dead island which will probably be copied here but otherwise


*Dead.Island.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free by the looks of things. *Edit-* unsurprisingly this is wave 12 which is a DVD reflashing wave. You will need your keys, then drop back to stock, let it reflash the drive and build a new hacked firmware using a new base (LT/LT+ 1.9 and above) and flash that if you want to continue with hacked DVD firmwares.

Those that missed it the first versions seen of this game were XGD3 format (a new format of disc that current ripping firmwares and hacked DVD firmwares do not support although that should be rectified soon enough) so it was only JTAG GOD installs available (indeed Complex made the release for it) but it seems the group found a pressing in the older format (I would not expect such things to always happen but such things are far from unprecedented) that is supported by the current firmwares and this is the rip of that.

Anyhow the game is another entry into the open world (ish) zombie survival game genre with a serious focus on close quarters and weapon making and what reviews are out are pretty favourable- http://www.co-optimus.com/review/839/page/...-op-review.html . It supposedly features some decent co-op over system link and xbox live.

Amazon description
The island of Banoi is a lush, tropical paradise in the South Pacific where its flagship Royal Palms Resort serves as the ultimate getaway for vacationers with money to burn. However, all good things must soon come to an end - and the picturesque resort falls into madness, carnage and chaos after a mysterious and contagious zombie outbreak claims its once peaceful atmosphere. Cut off from the rest of the world, only four individuals who strangely find themselves immune to zombification have the power to protect the remaining survivors from the horrors of the island, to discover what's really going on and find a way to escape before their own fatal ends.

Gameplay Highlights

In keeping with an atmosphere of desperation and survival by any means, Dead Island focuses on serious, first-person action gameplay with a close-quarter, immersive melee focus.
Dead Island's seamless 4 player co-op multiplayer seeks to provide the most immersive multiplayer experience to date. Players can drop in and out of each other's games at any time with no loss of progress as well as the ability to continue on alone or with others.
With thousands of weapons in-game to collect, from simple wooden bats to fire-axes to heavy rifles, Dead Island is a collector's dream. This in combination with Dead Island's weapon customization system will enable the player to craft the ultimate weapon to ensure their survival.
The ability to enhance and develop your character using RPG-like elements including an XP/leveling system and un-lockable skill trees put the power in your hands to create and play a unique protagonist.
Dead Island's damage system gives an unprecedented visual detail of the effects of each attack on enemies pushing the boundaries of visualized gore.
With an open-world setting, Banoi is filled to the brim with things to do and objectives to tackle, allowing a fresh way to advance both the characters and story at the same time and providing for endless replay value.

Product Description
The player is drawn into the world of Dead Island on the brink of a mysterious epidemic that suddenly, and without warning, breaks out on the fictional island of Banoi. As a guest of the Royal Palms Resort, the player's stay was supposed to be a dream holiday; a luxurious getaway to the beautiful beaches of a tropical paradise. But faced with the reality of a zombie apocalypse, there is only one thing left to do: Survive. This is Dead Island a paradise to die for. The Island of Banoi: If you've been dreaming about paradise, we know a place where you can make those dreams come true. The Island of Banoi. Just off the coast of Papua New Guinea, located South of the Equator and just north of Australia. Until very recently much of the island was wild and primitive and totally untouched by the modern world. Even though the capital, Moresby, was founded by Australian settlers in 1895, many places deep in the interior still have never been seen by western eyes. Banoi's lush tropical beauty offers many natural wonders: from verdant rain forests to mountain highlands to virginal white sand beaches. Take a diving tour and experience the wonder of coral reefs teaming with life. Hike the mountain highlands or explore Banoi's extensive network of mysterious caves. Along the way you will encounter all manner of rare birds, butterflies, fish, reptiles, and mammals, including the great apes of the Banoi highlands. It's a sportsman's paradise with world-class rock climbing, fishing, hunting, sailing, and kayaking. Or if that sounds too taxing, find yourself a private beach, splash in the waves and soak up the sun. Meet the friendly people of Banoi. They are proud of their rich cultural heritage. The indigenous art is world renowned and unbelievably varied, reflecting the many local tribes with their own myths, legends and language. Come see what Heaven on Earth looks like. Come to beautiful Banoi. The pearl in the necklace of the Oceania Archipelago.

*Video* First 20 minutes.



*Boxart*







Spoiler: NFO




CODE
- C O M P L E X -

■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄	▄█▄
▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
▓█████	   ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████	  ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
██████	   ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████	   ▀███  ██▀
██████	   ▓█████  ████ █████	   ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀		███▀█
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████	   ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█	   ▄███  ▐█▄
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████	   ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
▓																	   ▀▓▀
▀ ■					 P R E S E N T S   :						  ▄■

Dead Island © Deep Silver

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

Region	  : Region Free		   Languages: English		
▄   Size		: 1 DVD				 Genre	: Action		■
■	 Platform	: XBOX 360			  Date	 : September 2011  ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄																	 ■

Release Info:															  ▀
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The player is drawn into the world of Dead Island on the brink of a
mysterious epidemic that suddenly, and without warning, breaks out on
the fictional island of Banoi. As a guest of the Royal Palms Resort,
the player's stay was supposed to be a dream holiday; a luxurious
getaway to the beautiful beaches of a tropical paradise. But faced
with the reality of a zombie apocalypse, there is only one thing
left to do: Survive.

This is Dead Island... a paradise to die for.



Notes:
~~~~~~~

For some odd reason it seems not all copies of this game have XGD3 depending
on where you buy it... That's why our first rip was for JTAGs only.
Here's one from another source as a traditional .iso release which
can be burnt and played as usual .. enjoy


▄																	■
■					  Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release			   ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄																 ■▄ bmx!


----------



## KirovAir (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome news!
Wanted to try this one out for a while. Looks like a great game for some awesome co-op.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 7, 2011)

This is wave 12 and contains the dash update that overwrites your flashed firmware to stock i.e none of your games will work anymore if you run the update.

Can it be wave patched to remove the update process?
I am on a legit slim and buy my games now but I still burn isos for friends and family so what can I do with this without updating 20+ Xboxes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah I would be quite shocked if it was not wave 12 (or one of the reflashing updates- wave 13 appeared as well)- I shall edit that into the main post.
You can wave patch it but the game will probably still want a new dash unless you are on a JTAG box (or I guess reset glitch box when rebooters appear) and patch around it. Looks like you are sorting DVD udpates.... I hope none of yours have too many games without splitvid.


----------



## Shromz (Sep 8, 2011)

God is on my side.


----------

